# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kafazi i Artë 5

## engjulli_peje^

Ristarton Kafazi i Arte 5
Do te Behen Publik 8 Emrat e personazheve Vip do ti quaja,
Per te Ristartuar Emisionin E ri Kafazi i Arte 5.
Cdo dite Do te jen Ngarjet Me kryesore Te Lojes Sone,
Ju Ftoj te merrni Pjese ne Kete Loje Televizive Mundesuar nga "News24"
Per 8 Jave Rresht Ethet dhe emocionet E lojes Deri ne nje Fitues Te Nje Cmimi Mijra Euro .

KaFazieret

1) Arben Kasemi (Beni) 27 vjece  Puke
2) Enkeleda Shabani (Enki) 21 Vjece Tirane  Theksojme Qe Eshte motra e Kengetares Elda Shabanit "Madona Shaiptare"
3) Artur Jaku(Turi) 33 Vjec MallKuc - Fush Kruje 
4)Ariola Kondakciu (Ariola) 27 Vjece Verri-Fier
5) Enver Muca     (Enver1) 21 vjec Shkup-Maqedoni
6) Gloria Gjuri   (Gloria) 18 Vjece Tirane
7) Gani Hodaj    (Geni) 20 Vjec Lundur dhe Banues Ne Florida Usa
8) Adriana Gjoka  (Diana) 25 Vjece Mirdite

----------


## marsela

_lol tani po shoh kto prezantimet..Ma hoqi trurin fare ky Turi prej Mallkuci..e ke shkrujt gabim ti lart
Po behen prezantimet tani..interesante pjesmarrsit po ky Turi qe nga paraqitja eshte..hahhaha
Kjo Gloria e lezetshme po sa hyri aty, gjith meshkut si grerzat_

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Ja dhe Fotot E kafazierve Tane 


Cili mendoni Se do te Dal ne Finale ?
Cfare Suprizash do Te kemi ne Ditet Ne Vazhdim?
Cdo te Re nga Kafazi i Arte 5 Do te MBlidhen pjeset me te bukura Te dites.
Dhe do te Postohen Ketu Per ata QE nuk kam mundesi ta shofin Live !

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

www.kafaziarte.com

Ka dhe shum kohe per te thene fjale me te sakta. Gjithsesi te fitoje me i miri.

Ps. ku ma kan gjet ate turin....?? Turinin si QEN  :ngerdheshje:  anywayy mu m`pelqeka Enki  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Me Sa Pash Prezantimet 
Pretendentet Kryesor ne Kete Etape Jane Beni Dhe Enki
Shpresoj te kenaqemi ndopak me Turin se qenka i papame Fare,

Ju lutem nese jeni Fans i Nje Kafazieri Munde ti jepni Votet Tuaj  Ketu

Flm .

Me Respekt Saimiri

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Si show eshte goxha interesant,por kam pershtypjen se Zhaku ishte shume her me e pregatitur se Gerta,mgjth dhe Gerta do ja marr doren me vone,ka dhen prova dhe ka goxha eksperienc.

Sa per fituesin,eshte akoma shume shpejte per te gjykuar dhe per te dhen nje vlersim.*

----------


## BaBa

*Enki ose gloria fiton*

----------


## Homza

Nuk i shof kto lloj gjonash....jo po e lagi se lagi, krisi pordha jo po ishte fen.....me duken shum pa lidhje.


megjithse vota ime shkon per kte Dianen gocen nga Mirdita.

----------


## Pratolini

koha ka treguar qe Benat jane shume te rrezikshem ketu  :pa dhembe:

----------


## no name

Si show eshte shum interesant, por mendoj se Ardiana (Diana) do bej ndonje suprize se eshte ende shum heret te caktosh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

shum interesant  :buzeqeshje:  ....greket zbuluan Olimpikun e ne shek 21 kafazin  :buzeqeshje:  ....

----------


## KiNgu_Elb

edhe perse nuk i njoh personat qe jan ne lojen e kafazit te arte ja dhash voton glorias 


kalofshit mire

----------


## BaBa

> Nuk i shof kto lloj gjonash....jo po e lagi se lagi, krisi pordha jo po ishte fen.....me duken shum pa lidhje.
> 
> 
> megjithse vota ime shkon per kte Dianen gocen nga Mirdita.



*Po kush i shef mer aman po ti bajm qefin kush o Goca ma e lepire ti japim voten 


PS: ja Baba sa e pa si fytyr ate nkeleda me copetoj gotên*

----------


## bayern

PO e shifja sot ne TV edhe kam vetem nje fjale per keta kafazieret:

LOL

Eh c'na na gjet.

----------


## KUSi

a ka ndonja adrese ku mund ta shof on-line kafazin e arte ???

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> a ka ndonja adrese ku mund ta shof on-line kafazin e arte ???


Pershendetje KuSi

Ky e mision trasmetohet live nga Kanali MTB i Maqedonise  Ne emisionin shqip.
ose ne Internet www.kafaziarte.com Gjithashtu dhe  ne News24  gjat gjithkohes pothuajse 24 ore ne Dite  :buzeqeshje: 

Me Respekt Saimiri

----------


## Jack Watson

Ai shqiptaro amerikani eshte me i sinqerti.

Ndersa ai katnari, se bashku me Benin, si bicim perderastash me duken.

Femrat te pakten i kan zgjedh me te mira se heret e tjera.

P.S. I pari eleminohet King arthur

----------


## EnRy

(Geni) 20 Vjec Lindur dhe Banues Ne Florida Usa 
Me duket konkurent i fort me ate tatuazhin e flamurit shqipetar ne krahun e tije.
Mgjs ka lindur ne Florida me duket shum patriot.

----------


## dhakri

mua me pelqen enki me duket e thjeshte e pa komplekse me pak fjale e kendshme si tip dhe diana si vajze e pjekur. nje nga gocat do ishte mire te fitonte po dhe nga cuna ai shqiptari i amerikes mund te jete pretedent, ndersa te tjeret si "froco" me duken. ndoshta i kane zgjedh te tille se me karakteret shqiptare kane per borxh te plase "grushti" aty. imagjino dy muaj mbyll.....kshu qe zgjedhjet me pelqejne sivjet. me mire keta "frocot" se "bekat" e forte qe sla zemer pa shqy ja tha mire ai beni katynari dje. ngeli duke henger zemra, se mos di fjale te tjera ai,,,nejse shohim vazhdimin..

----------


## KUSi

> Pershendetje KuSi
> 
> Ky e mision trasmetohet live nga Kanali MTB i Maqedonise  Ne emisionin shqip.
> ose ne Internet www.kafaziarte.com Gjithashtu dhe  ne News24  gjat gjithkohes pothuajse 24 ore ne Dite 
> 
> Me Respekt Saimiri



Sajmo kanali i MTB i Maq. programi ne gjuhen shqipe e emiton por nje kohe shume te shkurter........megjithate flm per infot  :shkelje syri: 

KUSi

----------

